# ISIS Innenlager Werkzeug, welches ?!



## Scr4t (1. Oktober 2005)

So da ja heute sowas änliches wie weihnachten war:







Würde ich auch gerne gutes wekzeug kaufen. Nicht das ich keins hätte, aber es passt nicht 100 prozentig....

1)Die rechte seite des Innenlagers konnte ich ohne probleme festschrauben, aber die linke seite nur mit mühe, da mein Innenlagerwerkzeug(mein eigenes und das von Angelo) nur mit den letzten par mm im Innenlager verhackt war. 
Sprich die linke seite der Achse guckt so weit raus, das ich das werkzeug nicht nahgenug an das Innenlager bekomme.
Und da das sicherlich nicht materialschonend ist, brauche ich ein Innenlagerwerkzeug für ISIS für Breite Lager.

Wer kennt das Problem und welches Innenlagerwerkzeug benutzt ihr?

2)Ich hab keine Lust bei Wartungsarbeiten einen 115 teuren Freilauf mit nem Hammer und Schraubenzieher auf und zu zuhämmern... Da muss es doch spezial werkzeug für die Freiläufe geben um den Verschlussring öfnen und verschließen zu können?!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Oktober 2005)

Komisch aber mein modifizierter (ausgedrehter) Innenlagerschlüssel von Pedros hat bei deinem VIZ gepasst. Und für den Freilauf gibt es auch ein spezieles Werkzeug was man sich selber bauen kann oder man muss es halt kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (1. Oktober 2005)

Irgendwie macht mir das V!Z Innenlager keinen Stabilen eindruck!   

Soll das halten??


----------



## Ray (1. Oktober 2005)

der FSA innenlagerschlüssel passt sicher


----------



## Scr4t (1. Oktober 2005)

Also das FSA passt auch nicht.  Mit dem Messschieber kam ich beim FSA auf 25mm bis die verengung anfing. Mit meinem 4 Billigteil konnte ich es einigermaßen festziehen und das hat bis zur verengung 29mm....











Über links oder wenigstens bilder wäre ich sehr dankbar, betrifft auch das spezial werkzeug für den freilauf.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Oktober 2005)

RaceFace hat glaub ich auch ein BB Tool was passen müsste, mit so einem hab ich mein tryall fest gemacht. War aber auch etwas knapp.
Ansonsten hat der trialmarkt Jan eins das passt  hat er mir mal geschrieben (klar sonst könnt er die dinger garnicht fest machen   )


----------



## Ray (1. Oktober 2005)

ich war wegen meinem innenlager auch bei meinem dealer... nach langem rumprobieren war das fsa tool das einzige werkzeug welches gepasst hat... mich würde interessieren was der jan benutzt wenn er ein viz montiert sofern das überhaupt schon mal passiert ist


----------



## Bike Lane (1. Oktober 2005)

hast du die schrauben abgedreht bevor du es montieren wolltest? weil dann müsste das fsa passen.


----------



## Scr4t (1. Oktober 2005)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> hast du die schrauben abgedreht bevor du es montieren wolltest? weil dann müsste das fsa passen.



 

[/ironie]och natürlich wie konnte ich nur vergessen die schrauben abzuschrauben![/ironie]   

nene ich hab keine 2 linken hände, ich weiss schon wie das geht mit den ab und ranschrauben.

@Ray
hattest du vllt ein anderes FSA als ich genommen? Vllt gibts da unterschiede?
Kannst ja mal messen, wenn du zeit hast.

@Cryo-Cube
Der jan hat mir gesagt, das er selber das RaceFace benutzt, nur konnte ich die ******** nicht finden! Beim googeln zeigt der mir immer nur Kurbeln und Innenlager an....    

WIe gesagt, auf der Rechten seite ist das nciht das Problem, aber die linke seite der Achse ist irgendwie länger.  

Und wie schauts mit dem Werkzeug für den Freilauf aus? Weiss einer wo ich das herbekommen kann?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Ray (1. Oktober 2005)

du brauchst den hier:






gibts bei Singlespeedshop 

am besten du bastelst dir ne fixierung mit einer dicken schraube und mutter damit der abzieher beim abmontieren auch auf dem freilauf bleibt..

das nachmessen des fsa werkeugs geht nicht vor dienstag... wie gesagt liegt bei meinem händler das teil


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Oktober 2005)

> 2)Ich hab keine Lust bei Wartungsarbeiten einen 115 teuren Freilauf mit nem Hammer und Schraubenzieher auf und zu zuhämmern... Da muss es doch spezial werkzeug für die Freiläufe geben um den Verschlussring öfnen und verschließen zu können?!



das da is nen freilaufabzieher, gefragt wurde aber nach nem werkzeug um den verschlussring zu öffnen. würde mich auch mal interessieren ob es/wo es sowas gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (3. Oktober 2005)

So hab das Problem der breiten achsen und ungenügend tiefen werkzeuge gelöst...

Ich hab einfach im inneren des Innenlagerschlüssels, die kante um ca. 7-8mm weggedrehmelt....

Die rote linie soll verdeutlichen was ich meine....





Nun funzt das ohne probleme, das Werkzeug passt perfekt.

Kennt aber jemand einen shop, wo man das Werkzeug bekommt, welches man benötigt, um den freilauf selber aufzuschrauben?
Zur erinnerung, den freilaufabzieher habe ich bereits und meine jenen auch nicht!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Oktober 2005)

Hier http://www.profirad.de/d_10241_Park_Tool_Usa_SPA_Pin_Spanner722.htm
das ist das Teil wo man den Sicherungsring festzieht bzw. den Freilauf aufschrauben kann. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Farben je nach PIN den man braucht mehr Infos gibt es hier http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...e00186&method=m_catpd&menuID=1109&groupID=204 ,mußte halt mal fragen welches passt.


----------

